# Meet my new little friend, Tucker



## OhioTC18 RIP

Three weeks ago we lost my best friend Buddy. Immediately my wife went searching for a new dog. I was not in favor of it, not that quick. She checked into a bunch of rescues and found some cute dogs, but I always seemed to find something wrong with them, too young, too old, too much fur.........I guess I was just not ready.
She had me look at another one, but they rejected us for whatever reason. The next rescue blew us off, not answering emails for a week and not providing a number to call. The next rescue group had 4 brothers that were abandoned in the country, cute little guys. They are probably Lab Setter mix. We chose one and inquired. Less than a week later we had a home visit scheduled for Friday of last week, references and vet called and checked out. If all went well, they would leave him with us. We now share our home with Tucker. He has been a little ill with some diarrhea and vomiting. We had our vet check him out and he is doing so much better. No Parvo, no worms. He is about 10-12 weeks, no one knows for sure. He is such a laid back dog, but is still a young puppy and shows it every day now. We are having fun with him.
Meet Tucker


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what a nice looking dog ,if I could get one I would scarf it up as I think this will be MacArthers last summer with us he is having a hard time just getting up to go out. he is just what i'm looking for young the right color and breed I like trailer park trash  labs.


----------



## Big Dog

Wow ........... I love dogs, give him lots Jerry!


----------



## Doc

Congrats Jerry.     
Sure can see the Lab in him.  A nice looking pup.   I'm sure he will brighten up your day and be your new best buddy.       Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

HAPPY DAYS! cute little thing.


----------



## squerly

He's gonna be a great dog OhioTC18, I'm glad for you both!


----------



## kermit2

He's a cute little one.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

dds said:


> what a nice looking dog ,if I could get one I would scarf it up as I think this will be MacArthers last summer with us he is having a hard time just getting up to go out. he is just what i'm looking for young the right color and breed I like trailer park trash  labs.



Sadly Don, they won't do out of state adoptions. But he does have 3 brothers as handsome as he is.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

OhioTC18 said:


> Sadly Don, they won't do out of state adoptions. But he does have 3 brothers as handsome as he is.


 yes I figured that than look at the cost of getting a pup across the country than out to me in the bush. i'm in no rush to replace the old general yet he is still alive and sleeping after his time comes I may get a bit more desperate. also my guess is when that time comes the family may need to leave me alone and have my space as I had him many years before the family I have now came along.


----------



## EastTexFrank

That is one good, good looking puppy.  

We picked up a rescue about 2 months ago.  She is hell on 4 legs but has given our 4-year old labradoodle a new lease on life.  She's a lot of fun but I had forgotten how much hard work a young puppy could be.  It's wearing me out.  Once the weather gets a little warmer we're going to start some serious training.    As stubborn as the little bugger is, it's going to be a battle of wills.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cute pup. They are loyal dogs and you got him at a good age.


----------



## luvs

aw!


----------



## Daxman

Great looking dog ohiotc18, might be a good time to hide the shoes.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Daxman said:


> Great looking dog ohiotc18, might be a good time to hide the shoes.



Yes I know, he is a good shoe thief already


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Daxman said:


> Great looking dog ohiotc18, might be a good time to hide the shoes.





OhioTC18 said:


> Yes I know, he is a good shoe thief already



If he didn't love you he wouldn't eat your shoes!  

Congrats, he looks like a great pup!

Jim


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Awwwww puppy!  Very cute!


----------



## Daxman

When i got our shepherd i had to sweet talk my wife into keeping him inside. Well i did and about 4 days later he decided to chew up two of her high heel shoes that she wore to work. Well if that wasnt bad enough the two shoes he chewed up were from different pairs, man was she pissed.


----------



## bczoom

Cute pup you have there!  Congrats Jerry.


----------



## Leni

Daxman said:


> When i got our shepherd i had to sweet talk my wife into keeping him inside. Well i did and about 4 days later he decided to chew up two of her high heel shoes that she wore to work. Well if that wasnt bad enough the two shoes he chewed up were from different pairs, man was she pissed.


 

I don't blame her.  Comfy high heels are hard to find.  Not to mention expensive.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I picked up a little pup for Tim to replace the other one daisy duke that got hit by a bus when his mom picked a crappie time to walk her with out a leash. now Sarge doesn't have quite the personality that daisy had but underwear are safe what's not are my toes Sarge loves top grab my socks and play tug problem is he usually grabs my toes to


----------



## EastTexFrank

Pups are fun, aren't they!!!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Just a few pictures now that he's gotten older. I think we have tons more somewhere.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

he's a cute dog I want one.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Well, Tucker is 5 years old now. He's been a good dog. Hard headed as hell. He's given us some trying times with any of his toys that had stuffing in it. Guaranteed the stuffing would be out within a day or two. If it had a squeaker in it, the squeaker would be ripped out by morning. Or he'd leave one of his indoor toys beside the sliding door. As soon as we opened the door to let him out, he'd snatch that toy and run out with it. We decided to get him more stuffed toys. Gave him two bone shaped stuffed toys. After about a week he tore one to shreds. I picked up all the pieces and took it too the trash can. I showed it him and told him that what he did was bad. Threw it in the trash. He ran and grabbed the second one and tried to rip it apart. I took it from him and walked to the trash. He took it out my hand and ran off. That was two years ago. If I go near it now, he'll grab it and run off. He takes it to bed and uses it for a pillow. He loves that pillow.
Now he's decided that a cover for the couch did not need to actually cover the whole couch. If we straighten it up, it won't be 5 minutes and he'll have the top portion pulled down snuggling up on it. He is such an ass, but we love him.


----------

